# 2018 Official Garden thread



## Jim (May 12, 2018)

Let the games begin. Planting’s will be happening over the next week. Cucumbers, tomatoes, squash, zucchini, peppers, and some craziness as seen below. 





What’s everyone growing this year? Trying something new? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LDUBS (May 12, 2018)

About the only area I have left to plant a vegetable garden is under the shade of a couple of large redwood trees. I don't really want the redwoods but they are so large now that it would cost a fortune to have them removed. And even if I did, this same spot is where I will park the boat, so forget about it. 

I do have a fair number of assorted fruit and citrus trees. Squirrels get most of the harvest. 

Good luck with the garden. Please do progress reports so we can follow.


----------



## gnappi (May 12, 2018)

I have more than 20 types of tropical fruit trees and bushes. Now that I'm retired I can tend to them properly... and my neighbors and GF's neighbors are happy getting all the fruit they can eat. Next year I'm going to rent a booth at a local farmer's market, get a pair of coveralls, straw hat and sell some


----------



## Jim (Jul 15, 2018)

First “big” harvest!





Watermelon next to cherry tomato!






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LDUBS (Jul 15, 2018)

I grew up in a farm town in the central valley. Once had a job pitching watermelons. We could get paid hourly ($1.25) or by the ton. Our gang opted to be paid by the ton figuring we could work harder and earn more. 

Anyway, looks like you have a healthy garden. Nice to make salads and things using your own stuff.


----------



## Jim (Jul 16, 2018)

Today’s harvest!





Watermelon!






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jim (Jul 20, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lovedr79 (Jul 21, 2018)

todays harvest. the person feeding my pet fish while i was at the beach apparently doesnt like squash and zucchini. jalapaenos are coming along.


----------



## gnappi (Jul 22, 2018)

I'm surprised that there are no tropical or temperate fruit growers here.


----------



## Jim (Jul 22, 2018)

gnappi said:


> I'm surprised that there are no tropical or temperate fruit growers here.



Does a sugar watermelon count? :LOL2: 

Growing raspberries too!


----------



## gnappi (Jul 22, 2018)

Jim said:


> gnappi said:
> 
> 
> > I'm surprised that there are no tropical or temperate fruit growers here.
> ...



Maybe I should have phrased that as perennial fruit growers? But, you're right, raspberries do count. 

Anyway, I wonder if watermelon are classified as tropical or temperate? Hmmm... I gotta think on / research that.


----------



## lovedr79 (Jul 22, 2018)

cucumbers are considered tropical.


----------



## LDUBS (Jul 22, 2018)

gnappi said:


> I'm surprised that there are no tropical or temperate fruit growers here.



Peaches, apple, orange, persimmon, asian pear, nectarine, lemon, fig, tangerine, calamondin (kalamansi), and strawberry guava. I don't think the strawberry guava is a true guava. I bought because my wife wanted them. I will be shocked if I ever see any fruit. 

I'm not really a good gardener. I just decided early during the last drought that I would rather put water on something I could potentially use rather than ornamental shrubs.


----------



## GTS225 (Jul 23, 2018)

I can never understand the average gardener. :? They plant squash and zucchini, and can never get rid of the excess, #-o suggesting they shouldn't plant any, as somebody else is trying to give them away, too.
"Squash".....Why would anybody eat something that sounds like somebody stepped on it?

Roger


----------



## lovedr79 (Jul 23, 2018)

i have no problem with giving to coworkers. i feel sharing the harvest is part of gardening.


----------



## LDUBS (Jul 24, 2018)

Kind of like sharing the catch. I never freeze the fish I catch. Keep one for Mrs LDubs and give the rest away. That assumes I've had a day of catching, that is. The 5 rainbows I caught today are going to a buddy who has a smoker.


----------



## Jim (Jul 24, 2018)

GTS225 said:


> I can never understand the average gardener. :? They plant squash and zucchini, and can never get rid of the excess, #-o suggesting they shouldn't plant any, as somebody else is trying to give them away, too.
> "Squash".....Why would anybody eat something that sounds like somebody stepped on it?
> 
> Roger


 :LOL2: 

Nothing goes to waste here, We eat plenty of what we grow, and I hand out the access to neighbors and co-workers. They love me for this.


----------

